# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > سوال: تبدیل جمع کل فیلد قیمت به حروف در استیمول سافت

## manit44

سلام
من میخوام با تابع ToWordsFa نرم افزار استیمول جمع کل فیلد قیمت رو به حروف تبدیل کنم اما نمی دونم چکار باید کنم لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## aslan

سلام
لینک های زیر را ببینید :
http://www.stimulsoft.com/en/news/st...-2-is-released
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...F%D8%B1-stimul

----------


## webpooyan

لطفا کمک کنید بگویید چرا این استیمال من متنای داخلش فرمتش هم ریخته است ؟

دانلود

----------

